# New look Polly!



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Polly had her first grooming session yesterday at 8 months. She is a nightmare to groom at home, but apparently she was as good as gold there! Chap said she wouldn't stop looking in the mirror at herself as he was doing it! Oh no, a vain dog!

Hope the pics work....

Polly before: (Hubbie took photo so sorry it's blurred!)










Polly after:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a pretty girl she is before and after! It's funny how they behave better for someone else, Bertie's the same the little rascal!


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Lovely! 
Vincent was the same, he won't let us touch his face when trying to groom but apparently he just sat there at the groomers and let them clip around his eyes no worries!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Pretty Polly Perfect    Lovely cut ...


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

She looks lovely- what a gorgeous coat she has.


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Wow what a gorgeous haircut,she looks absolutely beautiful!! xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh she looks perfect! and so soft!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

She looks a real sweetheart, next time you'll have to try doing it with a large mirror in front of her!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Very smart must be the week for trims!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Aww, she looks great


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

You're right Ann, she is a lot like Biscuit - just a taller version - I think he's going to be a forever puppy


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> Oh she looks perfect! and so soft!


It's like cuddling a teddy bear!


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

What I forgot to say was that now that her coat is shorter (about an inch all over) it has shown up how many patches of apricot are coming through on her back. Hadn't realised there was such a large area of them! But the ones around her eyes and on her ears still seem to be fading.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

She looks lovely Ann. A really good before and after comparison. I'm glad she still has chunky looking legs too.


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

She's just been for a walk in the rain so her coat looks like it's starting to curl again! Was so worried she would be trimmed too short but think he got it about right, and still left character in her face. She was obviously pleased with how she looked! lol


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've noticed a few deeper apricot hairs amongst the cream parts of Biscuit's coat too. His patches and ears are staying strong but his face and head are fading fast. Will be interested to see how Polly's coat develops.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Polly looks beautiful! My Bonnie was very nearly a Polly.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Polly looks gorgeous Ann.
Izzy also has lots more apricot coming through her coat, and her face patch has disappeared too - isn't it fascinating?!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 10, 2011)

That's a really great cut, you must be pleased. She is a gorgeous girl


----------



## anndante (Oct 26, 2011)

Is definitely interesting how their colouring changes! Had a few interesting behaviour changes over last few days, but have posted that elsewhere. Life is never dull with a poo!!


----------



## Mrs Hippiechick (Jul 26, 2011)

She's beautiful, it's lovely to see how their coats change isn't it? We noticed Archie has white splodges on this head when his fur is trimmed


----------

